# Found the type of shed I want but where from?



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I've found the type of shed I want, all it needs to be able to do I store the lawnmower and gardening tools etc and the outdoor table and chairs (all foldable). Space is limited so need something compact but adequate.

Something like this http://www.buyshedsdirect.co.uk/gar...orage/7x3-pressure-treated-overlap-bike-store

I would have loved to build one myself but just don't have the time.

I'd like something like the above but there are hundreds of online retailers and never having bought a shed before unsure where to buy from.

What's your experiences?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VTR_Craig (Dec 29, 2007)

I looked at a few in different shops, the quality was rubbish and the structure was made with such thin wood

I build my own in the end. was pretty straight forward and I could make it the size I needed


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I would avoid the overlap type if I was you - they don't stand up as well as the tongue & groove. It will cost more but it's worth it.

We got ours from a local company Kirton Sectional Buildings, it meant we could check the quality first. They also delivered it and put it up for us.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Definitely avoid overlap, it is more likely to warp than the interlocked type. 

Would honestly say to look for a local company and check out the quality first.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

look no further, superb quality, all wood, no mdf at all
may cost a bit more but what price quality?
http://www.beastsheds.co.uk/

Every single piece of wood is Tanalised, the framework is made from robust 3" x 2" planed timber and (25mm planed to 20mm finish) tongue and groove wood as the cladding. These sheds are known as the 'Bomb Shelters' - they are extremely strong and well protected from the elements

Kev


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.tigersheds.com/product/tiger-bike-shed/

Shiplap instead of overlap and only £10 more.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Natalie said:


> I would avoid the overlap type if I was you - they don't stand up as well as the tongue & groove. It will cost more but it's worth it.
> 
> We got ours from a local company Kirton Sectional Buildings, it meant we could check the quality first. They also delivered it and put it up for us.


This, support your local business's. You can also go and see the quality before you buy :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Definitely check out the quality before buying.

Im sure I could kick through half of these in less than 5 minutes


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Having been looking for a shed myself ive been round several local places and the big orange diy store... sod it im making my own... been in the timber trade lets me get timber much cheaper than most people, most that i looked at were utter crap no way strong or secure most doors could be forced open with bare hands....


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

spursfan said:


> http://www.beastsheds.co.uk/


Love the video putting a VW Polo on the roof!!
Sort of says it all really.

I doubt you'd even be able to stand/walk on the roof of most sheds without falling through or the shed folding.

Definitely try and view and purchase locally, I did when I bought mine and glad I did - the difference between retailers despite similar prices is rather shocking.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"...store the lawnmower and gardening tools etc and the outdoor table and chairs (all foldable). Space is limited so need something compact but adequate."

It's only 2'9" deep, I'd doubt you'd get table + chairs + lawnmower + sundry gardening 'stuff' in there and be able to close the doors.


----------

